# Yellow River



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Been fishing Yellow since I first got stationed here. about 2 yrs ago. Seen alot of gators all small nothing too big. Saw one about 5 ft last year. Figured if theres small ones around there must be some parents as well. Went out few days back and was bass fishing the along the bank and tossed right up next to this big guy. Has any one else seen some decent size gators? In addition has any one been out to Yellow lately and if so how was the fishing and water level? thanks


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Gators are territorial. Where on yellow was this? I want to stay away. I hate gators...

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

What a purdy gator. That's a huge *****!!! Nothing to worry about, just catching some rays. That's some good eating too.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MMMM Gator burgers...


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd be really concerned about him if it were mating season when they are territorial, and aggressive, other than that, they're no threat...


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Toss a scum frog at him...you will never get a bigger hit on a topwater. in louisiana we would take the hooks off and cast to the 3-5 fters. it makes for a good day when nothing is biting.

i also would like to know where this guy was. so that i could avoid him (or her)


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

For those of you wanting to know where I saw this big female it was about halfway between the bridge 87 launch and the little fish camp launch down at the mouth. It was off in a little slough. However if your wanting to stay out of her way its futile in my book. Ive seen plenty of decent sized gators in yellow and even escambia for that matter. Just nothing this big. Theres gators ALL over Yellow. I was turning my boat around making the waves fall from the shore exposing the bank and there was about the same size gator with its mouth open just staring at the bank as if it was waiting for a deer or pig to come down to drink. 

I ll start making it a habit to bring my camera and I ll take some photos of some of the gaors Ive been seeing.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the post. i have onyl been to yellow 3 times. and all 3 i launch at the end of ward basin and pretty much stayed there. i made it to the bridge once, but i went left and went under where the water was deep and clear, not towards the boat ramp.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

any news on cats or good holes for em, want to take the kids and get some good cat action going and was thinkin bout the yellow around 87 , thanx


----------

